# -CHEST- My Progress Workout and Routine -VIDs-



## nickt916 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey guys, i just recently came back to the gym after some back problems, i kept reinjuring myself and taking more time off, it got to a point where i couldnt walk straight and the pain was constant and bending over was hard. Eventually got a MRI scan that showed that i have a herniated bulging low back disc. I have tried chiropractors, massages, heat and cold treatments, i tried jogging and walking, nothing much helped. Only thing that gave me some relief is a lower back support belt. So i would wear that to work, or anywhere else i felt like i needed it. Being 35 years old it still feels young having such problems. Also being a big rig driver didnt help with my back problem sitting so much and bouncing around. 

I slowly started coming back around to the gym, and since its been a while since i been going to the gym regularly i have lost all of my gains, but my ego kept pushing me to lift more, because i felt like i could, but thats what kept making things worse for me. So i decided to set boundaries and stick to them. Since all of my gains were gone and i could hardly lift 135 15-20 times, i decided to go ahead and start with 135 and keep it at that weight until i could accomplish Incline 135 4x12 followed by Bench 135 3x15, so thats when my journey started. Hope you guys enjoy 

Hopefully this will motivate others as well who are are just starting out, who are in pain etc..


----------



## nickt916 (Sep 18, 2016)

After about 2 weeks with 135 i got sore and recovered and felt like i can bump it up to 145 4x12 and 3x15 for bench. Some people like doing bench first then incline, i like incline first and use same weight on bench


----------



## nickt916 (Sep 18, 2016)

After i took some time off, now about 3 weeks of lifting, i was curious to see how many reps i can do with 135 on bench. It feels good to lift without pain, yes the weight is light, but who cares right? it just feels so good and addictive at the same time


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice progress, Mate! Fawk yer video editing skillz are tip top...I cant even figure out how to get shite off me phone and on to the internet...bloody hell getting old...


----------



## nickt916 (Sep 19, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice progress, Mate! Fawk yer video editing skillz are tip top...I cant even figure out how to get shite off me phone and on to the internet...bloody hell getting old...



Thx sir, i do all of my work on my iphone, if you have an iphone i use iMovie, its much easier than on the computer, very user friendly.


----------

